# qui peut m'expliquer ce qu'est apple tv ?



## sophiedelàabas (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à court d'idée pour le cadeau de Noel de mon mari et soudain j'ai pensé à Apple TV..sauf que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est ! 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer, de façon simple, ce que cela permet de faire ?

Pour info, on a déjà toute la panoplie : iphone, ipad, ordi portable et iphone ; est ce que Apple tv ne risque pas de faire double emploi ou est ce que justement, ça pourrait être utile ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2010)

sophiedelàabas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à court d'idée pour le cadeau de Noel de mon mari et soudain j'ai pensé à Apple TV..sauf que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est !
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer, de façon simple, ce que cela permet de faire ?
> ...



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par là    =====> http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/
Et pat là =====> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_TV

Et surtout par là   ====> http://www.igen.fr/test/materiel/test-de-l-apple-tv-18991


----------



## sophiedelàabas (20 Décembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas tout compris mais en gros, cela permet notamment de louer des films, ce qui m'intéresserait beaucoup ; sauf que l'offre semble différente selon le pays dans lequel on se trouve (beaucoup plus de choix aux usa qu'en france, par exemple). 
Mais si le système marche par pays sais tu si l'on peut louer des films français en habitant à l'étranger ? (asie)


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2010)

sophiedelàabas a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout compris mais en gros, cela permet notamment de louer des films, ce qui m'intéresserait beaucoup ; sauf que l'offre semble différente selon le pays dans lequel on se trouve (beaucoup plus de choix aux usa qu'en france, par exemple).
> Mais si le système marche par pays sais tu si l'on peut louer des films français en habitant à l'étranger ? (asie)



Non, on ne peux pas louez à l'étranger.
Il faudrait avoir un carte et une adresse dans le pays du Store sur lequel tu veux louer, et encore je me demande si ça fonctionnerait.


----------



## Queerasfolk (22 Décembre 2010)

Bien sûr que oui, avec un compte US par exemple, on peut louer les films sur le store américain sans problème.


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

pour acheter dans un store il faut un créer un compte avec un moyen de paiement et une adresse de facturation domicilié dans ce pays

store français => CB française ou carte itunes achetés en France 
store us => Carte de crédit US ou cartes itunes achetés au USA ou compte Paypal us

après tu peux acheter de n'importe où dans le monde sur le store de chaque compte


----------



## didier.heck (5 Janvier 2011)

Queerasfolk a dit:


> Bien sûr que oui, avec un compte US par exemple, on peut louer les films sur le store américain sans problème.



Non ca ne marche pas pour ce type de contenu. Tu peux certes acheter ou louer ton film et le telecharger. Pas de problème. Mais au moment où tu vas vouloir le visionner, niet niet. Le systeme te barre la route, que ce soit sur le PC/MAC, l'AppleTV ou a l'occasion d'un transfer vers l'iPad. Je pense qu'ils vérifient ton adresse IP pour voir où tu te situes au moment de visionner le film.

DDA


----------



## takdou (9 Janvier 2011)

Heu, désolé.
Je n'habite plus en France depuis 4 mois, mais j'ai toujours mon compte sur le store Français (j'ai un compte bancaire encore en France, et je n'ai pas changé l'adresse même si je n'y habite plus) pas encore fait le changement sur le store d'ici.
Hier soir encore j'ai acheté une série (saison complète) via mon ATV1, et tout est OK.
idem pour la location d'un film, et l'achat de musique.


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2011)

Il ne me semble pas que Apple vérifie les IP. 

Du moins dans ce cas. 

Le seul moment ou je les ai vu vérifier les IP c'est lors de la création de comptes multiples dans toues les stores de la planète. Ça bloque à peu prêt au bout de quatre comptes crées.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

didier.heck a dit:


> Tu peux certes *acheter* ou louer ton film et le telecharger. Pas de problème. Mais au moment où tu vas vouloir le visionner, niet niet. Le systeme te barre la route, que ce soit sur le PC/MAC, l'AppleTV ou a l'occasion d'un transfer vers l'iPad. Je pense qu'ils vérifient ton adresse IP pour voir où tu te situes au moment de visionner le film.



Absolument pas !

Une fois un film acheté, il appartient au titulaire du compte iTunes qui en fait ce qu'il veut, çàd qu'il est lisible sur les 5 ordinateurs autorisés pour un même compte et par tous les iBidules liés à ce compte, où qu'on se trouve dans le monde !!!!

Idem pour la location d'une vidéo téléchargée sur un Mac/PC ou une AppleTV1 !

La seule vérification que fait Apple lors de la création d'un compte iTunes dans un pays étranger c'est de vérifier la provenance de la Carte de Crédit qui permet l'ouverture du compte...



Laurent F


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Une fois un film acheté, il appartient au titulaire du compte iTunes qui en fait ce qu'il veut



Oh que non justement. Tu n'as qu'un droit de visionnage dans des conditions précises. La licence ne te permet pas de faire tout ce que tu souhaites avec ce que tu as pourtant payé


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Oh que non justement. Tu n'as qu'un droit de visionnage dans des conditions précises. La licence ne te permet pas de faire tout ce que tu souhaites avec ce que tu as pourtant payé



Oui mais non... 
La lecture d'un fichier à DRM est liée à l'autorisation donnée à un ordinateur de lire des vidéos/chansons *ACHETEES * à partir d'un compte iTunes déterminé. Cette autorisation est valable une fois pour toute (tant que l'on n'a pas "dés-autorisé" le dit ordinateur), quelque soit le pays dans lequel tu voyages ensuite...

Bref la création d'un compte iTunes dépend du pays d'origine de la carte de crédit qui permet de l'activer, et ouvre l'accès à l'iTunes-Store correspondant à ce pays. Une fois l'ordinateur et les iBidules autorisés avec ce compte, toute musique, vidéo "DRMisée" achetées sur ce store est lisible sur ces appareils quelque soit le pays où on se trouve*...




Laurent F



* Procédure expérimentée avec un compte iTunes français au Québec, au Luxembourg, en Allemagne, etc.


----------

